# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #203 (09/2017)



## PCGH_Carsten (24. Juli 2017)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 09/2017 ist ab sofort online - die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass auch wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, (zu selten) auch mal Urlaub haben oder (noch seltener) krank daniederliegen könnten.

Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 02. August 2017 am Kiosk und digital dieses Mal ab 29. Juli um 08:00 Uhr für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

*>>>Zur PCGH-Heftumfrage 09/17 [Surveymonkey]<<<*
Wir setzen für die Heftumfrage auf den externen Dienst Surveymonkey, da dieser wesentlich flexibler zu konfigurierende Umfragen erlaubt als das foreneigene Quickpoll-Modul (Nein, wir wollen die PCGHX-Community nicht entwerten oder abschaffen!). Eine Registrierung ist zur Teilnahme nicht erforderlich, die Umfrage läuft anonym, es werden keine personenbezogenen Daten dauerhaft gespeichert. Alle Angaben werden nach Auswertung der Umfrage gelöscht.

Die Redaktion liest in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


----------



## Palmdale (28. Juli 2017)

Edit 12 Uhr Samstags:

Sie kam an und ich bin gelinde gesagt enttäuscht vom Testbericht des 7800 und 7820x. Die Prozessoren sind seit FÜNF Wochen käuflich erwerbbar, sogar geköpft und alles was ich in der Print les geht kaum über das allgemeine der Skylake-X Architektur hinaus.

Keine detaillierten Spielebenches, keine detaillierte Betrachtung des Stromverbrauchs unter dem Aspekt, ob günstige Boards mit 6C oder 8C ähnlich VRM Temperaturprobleme haben (oder eben nicht), keine Angaben zum kolportierten grandiosen Übertaktungspotential (im Luxx Thread laufen die stabil locker über 4,5Ghz, Meshtakt 3GHz) und der damit aufgeworfenen Frage, ob die gewonnene Performance mit Luft gekühlt werden kann. Wie steht es um die Besonderheiten, warum läuft ggf. ein Warhammer langsamer? 
In Meinen Augen sind diese 5 Seiten eine Frechheit geradezu im Vergleich zum 10C 7900X, der auf der Homepage und im Heft 08/2017 durch deutlich mehr Spiele übersichtlich gejagt wurde, ja sogar der Titel lautete "10 CPU-Kerne für Spieler". Tut mir leid, aber die Zeit ist nicht wirklich reif, dass man 10 Kerne für Spieler überhaupt in den Mund nehmen sollte, aber zum Zeitpunkt der 08 Ausgabe hatte ich ja die Hoffnung, den 8 Kerner ähnlich getestet zu sehen, wenn schon nicht auf der Homepage (warum auch immer in der ganzen Zeit), dann wenigstens wie in Aussicht gestellt in der aktuellen Ausgabe.

Man hätte hier den ersten wirklich umfangreichen Test der aus Spielersicht interessantesten Skylake-X CPU machen können... Das wurde nun deutlich als Ziel gerissen. Zusammen mit dem Verweis auf die Mini-Übersicht auf S. 49 eine glatte 5 als Schulnote von mir. So etwas abgespecktes möchte ich in der Print nicht mehr lesen


----------



## Christoph1717 (29. Juli 2017)

mein Heft ist leider noch nicht gekommen (Post war schon da) 
Aber ich kenne ein Freund der seit letzten Herbst schon der Meinung ist man brauch 10 Kerne für Spiele, auch wenn die CPU 6950X ein Monats Gehalt Kostet 
Seit dem habe ich seine alte Maschine mit dem langsamen i7 mit nur 6 Kernen


----------



## Flexsist (29. Juli 2017)

> DVD plus mit Trials Fusion



WOW, seit FC Blood Dragon endlich mal wieder ein Spiel auf der DVD welches ich sogar installieren werde.


----------



## Protea (1. August 2017)

Zahlt man das Jahres Abo komplett im voraus?


----------



## Flexsist (1. August 2017)

@ Protea

PCGH Abo FAQ



> *Wann erfolgt die Abbuchung oder Rechnungsstellung?*
> [...] Abos  werden immer im Voraus bezahlt.



Du hast aber bei jedem Abo die Möglichkeit vorzeitig zu kündigen. Zuviel gezahltes Geld wird für nicht gelieferte Hefte zurückerstattet.
Bei dem 1-Jahr-Abo z.B. nach dem 3. Monat. Bei dem Mini-Abo sogar jeder Zeit wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


BTW.: Ich habe gerade das Miniabo abgeschlossen weil ich die _Nesteq Zero3 Lüftersteuerung (Abo-Prämie)  _mal testen und bestimmt auch gut gebrauchen kann.  Leider gehts aber erst mit der 10/17 los. Also diesen Monat nochmal den Einzelhandel supporten.  Bekomm ich die Prämie eigenlich auch wenn ich nach den 3 Ausgaben nicht verlängeren möchte? Ich bin nämlich eigentlich überzeugter Einzelhandel-Supporter.  

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Phil (1. August 2017)

Bevor jemand meckert: Ich möchte mich für folgenden "Satz" entschuldigen:

_"Auf diese Weise können Sie auch bei sehr spärlich mit Features ausgestatteten Headsets, Sourround-Sound, einen Equalizer oder verschiedene Profile nutzt [...]"_


Gruß,
Phil


----------



## BxBender (2. August 2017)

Habe gleich den 15seitigen Vega-Artikel inhaliert.
Dann habe ich bemerkt, dass man für das eigentliche Einsatzgebiet dieser Karte gerade einmal einen kleinen Absatz übrig hatte.
Das war dann doch ein wenig enttäuschend, PCGH. 
Demnächst bitte ein wenig praxisorientierter berichten und testen.
Sonst macht ihr das doch auch immer?!
Zumindest ein paar passende Folien hätte man ja aus dem Netz besorgen können und eine Leistungseinschätzung etc. formulieren können für eben diesen Bereich.
Mich hätte durchaus interessiert, wie die Karte da zu ein paar nVidia und AMD Karten abschneidet.
Zu den speziellen und den Gamer Karten.
Es gibt genügend Spieler, die auch beruflich mit solchen Karten und Software zu tun haben.
Aber gerade zu einem unfertigen Gamer-Modus so viele Seiten mit absolut nichtsaussagenden Firlefanzspielebenchmarks zuzumüllen, das ist dann vor allem in Bezug auf meine erste Kritik dann natürlich im Umkehrschluss absolut übertrieben.
Für was sollte das eigentlich gut sein?
Ihr habt da sicher verdammt viel Zeit reingesteckt und es mag im Grunde ja eine nette Info sein, aber mit welchem Ergebnis?
Treiber nicht fertig, keine Infos zu vielleicht unbenutzten Features etc., also was sagt mir da ein Grafikbalken?
Ist das in etwas die Leistung der Karte? Ja, nein, vielleicht. Sucht euch was aus.
Da wäre es doch sinnvoller, auf maximal einer Seite den einen oder anderen Probetest zu machen und sich den ganzen Benchmarkparkur fürs nächste Heft aufzusparen, da er ja eh nochmal ansteht.
Klar kann man dann sagen, jetzt ist doch schon die Gamerkarte raus.
Ja, stimmt, aber dann will jeder wieder wissen, wie die beiden Karten zueinander stehen - und dann wird wieder mit dem gleichen Treiber (nochmal) getestet.
So, jetzt aber genug gemeckert. ^^
Ich wollte euch nur mal darauf hinweisen, ansonsten sind die Testberichte ja immer ziemlich gut.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. August 2017)

Heute noch nicht im Briefkasten gewesen, mal sehen ob es Morgen drin ist


----------



## Christoph1717 (2. August 2017)

mein Heft ist Montag gekommen.
ich frage mich wie lange wohl der Download von Sudden Strike 2 Gold mit der Voraussetzung 460 GiByte HDD-Platz bei meiner langsamen Internetverbindung dauert. 

Bei der Skylake X Übersicht ist ja der Preis unterschied zwischen 4 und 6 Kerne minimal, aber steigt  danach kräftig an. Teilweise 400€ für zwei Kerne mehr...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. August 2017)

Moin!



BxBender schrieb:


> Habe gleich den 15seitigen Vega-Artikel inhaliert.
> Dann habe ich bemerkt, dass man für das eigentliche Einsatzgebiet dieser Karte gerade einmal einen kleinen Absatz übrig hatte.
> Das war dann doch ein wenig enttäuschend, PCGH.
> Demnächst bitte ein wenig praxisorientierter berichten und testen.
> ...



Zugegeben, wir haben die Produktiv-Benchmarks nur kurz behandelt. Das liegt daran, dass wir die Karte unserer Zielgruppe entsprechend testen wollten: als Gaming-Karte. Das bringt einige interessante Erkenntnisse, vor allem die Tests der Durchsatzraten, Energieeffizienz und Taktverhalten. Im Grunde ist dieser Artikel, so tiefgehend er auch ist, nur die Vorarbeit für alle Veganer, die bald anstehen – und die Vorarbeit für die baldige GPU-Parcours-Umstellung (wobei diese noch 2-3 Monate dauern wird). Wir lassen euch somit an der Entwicklung der AMD-GPUs und unserer Benchmarks teilhaben. Das Feedback fließt natürlich in kommende Artikel ein. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Cuddleman (3. August 2017)

Zum Artikel: Schnelle USB-Sticks:  .....

Bei den USB-Sticks würde ich als ein Testkriterium, die Stickerwärmung mit einbeziehen.
Möglichst mit großen Datenmengen im Verhältnis zur gleichen Kopierdauer und der dabei auftretenden  Temperaturentwicklung, denn auch ein USB-Stick muß das vernünftig schaffen.
Bei den M.2-SSD wird es teil mit einbezogen, wobei man meistens eine geringere Erwärmung attestiert, wenn die Datenmengen in kürzerer Zeit verarbeitet wurden.
Den 256iger Extreme Pro 3.1 habe ich selbst in Benutzung und den 128iger Vorgänger Extreme Pro 3.0. Ersterer schafft durchgehend mein 4K Material mit ~310 MB/s
Zu letzteren hatte ich per Wärmebildkammera die entstehenden Temperaturen gemessen, während dem Kopieren von 50 und 100GB Daten, 40/60% Musik/Video.
Der Extreme Pro 3.0 wurde, auch heute noch,  extreme Heiß!
Der Extreme Pro 3.1 dagegen jedoch beim Kopieren von 117GB 4K-Videomaterial nur etwa noch 45°C, was etwa 10-15 °C weniger ist.
Beide haben eine Aluhülle um den eigentlichen Kunststoffkörper, der Extreme Go dagegen nicht, auch der Vörgänger mit 3.0 nicht!
Wenn ich den Vorgänger Extreme 64 rekapituliere, wurde letzterer bei großen Datenmengen auch gehörig warm.

Gamingstühle:

Was für ein Thema, vor allem es ist ein Möbelstück, auf welchem man vor dem Kauf Platz nehmen sollte.
Nicht mal Mediamarkt hat hier eine Option, um es zu Testen.
Das Hin und Her beim Online-Handel, wenn man feststellt der ist es nicht?
Unokonomisch hoch 10 bei Paketabmessungen eines fetten Big-Towers!
Der Test von den Gamingstühlen zeigt zwar diverse Schwächen und positive Optionen, aber es kann nicht als Empfelung gelten, wenn nicht auch die individuellen Personen mit Körpergröße und Leibesumfang, diese ausgesprochen haben.

Korrektur:

Der Mediamarkt im Alex-Center hat tatsächlich 3 Gaming-Stühle und das auch noch an einem Tisch mit spielbarer Technik!


----------



## ElsEls (7. August 2017)

Euch ist da ein kleiner Fehler seit der 08/2017 in dem Einkaufsführer Grafikkarten unterlaufen, unter Lautheit bei der KFA2 GTX 1080 Ti EXOC habt ihr 0,0/0,4/0,5 Sone angegeben, getestet wurde die Karte aber mit 0,0/1,4/1,5 Sone.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. August 2017)

Am 2. August soll sie erschienen sein, entweder habe ich sie  im Briefkasten übersehen, der Nachbar hat sie geklaut oder sie ist immer noch nicht da. Dauert der Versand in die Schweiz deutlich länger?


----------



## Ion (8. August 2017)

Die Tabellen zu den 220 Grafikkarten sind ja wohl mal geil! Hab da meine ersten 20 Minuten "gebraucht", erst dann konnte ich weiterblättern


----------



## Flexsist (8. August 2017)

Cool das Audiophil (nehme ich an) auch mal die Superlux Kopfhörer HD681 erwähnt hat. Das hatte ich ja mal bemängelt beim letzten Kopfhörertest. 
Allerdings muss ich auch noch einen Einwand eingelgen, denn es gibt von Superlux auch günstige Headsets ab 39€. Wie gut die sind weiß ich allerdings nicht. Ich nutze ein seperates Superlux Großmembran USB-Mic (E205U), ist bequemer finde ich. Headsets nerven beim trinken, naschen und rauchen. 

MfG


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. August 2017)

Leider wegen fehlenden OC Benchmarks zum 7820X @4,5-4.8GHz wieder ins Regal zurückgelegt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. August 2017)

ElsEls schrieb:


> Euch ist da ein kleiner Fehler seit der 08/2017 in dem Einkaufsführer Grafikkarten unterlaufen, unter Lautheit bei der KFA2 GTX 1080 Ti EXOC habt ihr 0,0/0,4/0,5 Sone angegeben, getestet wurde die Karte aber mit 0,0/1,4/1,5 Sone.



Argl. Ich hätte schwören können, das bereits gefixt zu haben. In der 10 ist's korrekt, versprochen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. August 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Am 2. August soll sie erschienen sein, entweder habe ich sie  im Briefkasten übersehen, der Nachbar hat sie geklaut oder sie ist immer noch nicht da. Dauert der Versand in die Schweiz deutlich länger?



Hallo,

in so einem Fall bitte am besten direkt bei unserem Service nachfragen - computec@dpv.de. Was anderes können wir auch nicht machen.


----------



## Flexsist (25. August 2017)

Was ich noch ganz interessant fand war der Artikel "Kompaktwasserkühlung zerlegt".

Aber vor weg... R.i.P. Raff's Titan.

Die Tatsache das AiO mal lecken können ist klar, aber wie bitte sieht es denn in ihr aus? Korrosion ohne Ende.   Da wird mir richtig mulmig wenn ich an meine Antec H2O 620 AiO denke, die deutlich länger (seit  Ende 2012!)  als Raff seine in Betrieb ist. 

Ich glaube, ich werde da wohl oder übel in absehbarer Zeit mal was ändern müssen, bevor es mir auch so ergeht.


----------



## Birdy84 (25. August 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Die Tatsache das AiO mal lecken können ist klar, aber wie bitte sieht es denn in ihr aus? Korrosion ohne Ende.   Da wird mir richtig mulmig wenn ich an meine Antec H2O 620 AiO denke, die deutlich länger (seit  Ende 2012!)  als Raff seine in Betrieb ist.


Meine läuft jetzt seit Mitte 2011 - dat Wortspiel .

Die Vega Benchmarks hätten auch weniger umfangreich ausfallen dürfen, denn es schien zu viel im Argen. Außerdem sind Spieler nicht die Zielgruppe der Karte.


----------



## GEChun (5. September 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Was ich noch ganz interessant fand war der Artikel "Kompaktwasserkühlung zerlegt".
> 
> Aber vor weg... R.i.P. Raff's Titan.
> 
> ...



Der Artikel "All-in-One-Inkontinenz" hat bei mir ebenfalls einige Fragen aufgeworfen.

@ PCGH Team, könntet ihr da nicht noch einmal genauer drauf eingehen und eventuell auch mal ein paar ältere auseinander nehmen und testen?
Denke gebrauchte All-In-One Kühlungen bieten sich doch hierbei an, würde mich und denke ich auch andere sehr interessieren, wie sich ein paar Modelle von Unterschiedlichen Herstellern so nach einiger Zeit schlagen.

Ich denke derweil schon jetzt darüber nach wie lange man von einem 100%igen dichten Zustand ausgehen kann und ob man nicht einfach die alte AiO gegen eine neue nach gewisser Laufzeit wechselt um diese Problematik der defekten Hardware zu umgehen.

Die weitere Frage ist ja, in wie weit solche Garantie Fälle dann wirklich von den AiO Herstellern übernommen werden... und ob es hierbei zu Problemen kommt, bzw kommen kann.
Denn ich denke dabei auch wieder daran, dass dieser defekt bei einem PCGH Moderator eventuell schneller als Garantiefall erstattet wird als bei einem unbekannten User. 

Mir als AiO Nutzer kommen nach diesem kurzen Artikel jedenfalls noch mehr Fragen und ein mulmiges Gefühl beim nutzen der AiO so wie Sorgen, (beim Garantiefall des Gesamt System)sollte ich dann doch beim Glückspiel des Lecks gewinnen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. September 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Edit 12 Uhr Samstags:
> 
> Sie kam an und ich bin gelinde gesagt enttäuscht vom Testbericht des 7800 und 7820x. Die Prozessoren sind seit FÜNF Wochen käuflich erwerbbar, sogar geköpft und alles was ich in der Print les geht kaum über das allgemeine der Skylake-X Architektur hinaus.
> 
> ...



Wird hier erledigt:

Ryzen Threadripper vs. Core X im Test: 1900X und i7-7820X mit acht Kernen im Duell - ComputerBase

The winner 7820X takes it all.


----------



## Palmdale (9. September 2017)

Merci, hat ich glatt übersehen die Woche. Allerdings schreit der Test ja förmlich nach dem Coffee Lake, zumindest aus meiner Warte heraus für die neue Zocker CPU


----------



## Flexsist (2. Oktober 2017)

GEChun schrieb:


> Der Artikel "All-in-One-Inkontinenz" hat bei mir ebenfalls einige Fragen aufgeworfen.
> 
> @ PCGH Team, könntet ihr da nicht noch einmal genauer drauf eingehen und eventuell auch mal ein paar ältere auseinander nehmen und testen?
> Denke gebrauchte All-In-One Kühlungen bieten sich doch hierbei an, würde mich und denke ich auch andere sehr interessieren, wie sich ein paar Modelle von Unterschiedlichen Herstellern so nach einiger Zeit schlagen.
> ...




Ich habe meine AiO letztes Wochende geöffnet unter dem Verdacht dass  diese sich auch schon sehr zugesetzt haben muss nach 5 Jahren. Ich war  extrem positiv überrascht, ausser minimale Klümpchen war nichts zu  sehen. Das wiederbefüllen mit neuem Kühlmittel war allerdings nicht so  leicht, hat ca. 3-4 Stunden gedauert.  

Aber sie läuft wieder, und das deutlich leiser als vorher.  Ich habe übirgens eine Befüllöffnung entdeckt an meiner Antec.


----------



## PC-Jack (21. April 2018)

Im Video sieht man diese Begeisterung am Produkt (PCGH Heft), genau deswegen muss man dieses Heft lesen!


----------

